# MCAT 2016 Results. Expected Merit



## Leon360x (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, put your mcat score here (+ aggregate too, if u want to) so that we can have an idea about how much people scored on average. It is most likely that the merit will rise, since the test was really easy and a lot of people scored 1000+ , but how much will it increase is what I really want to know. So share your scores/aggregate here ^_^


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I scored overall 83.9%. And 905 marks. Alhamdulilah. I'm not sure where I will get in though. :/


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

.


----------

